
Dynamic of Opinions with Social Biases - aylons
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0005109819301955
======
aylons
After posting, I realized there's a pre print at arxiv:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1802.01052.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1802.01052.pdf)

